# to freeze or to refrigerate? ( ribs and Pulled Pork)



## smokinq13 (May 26, 2020)

So Right now I'm smoking 3 racks of ribs and a shoulder for PP for my rehearsal dinner Friday evening. My question is should I freeze or you think they'll be fine in the fridge til I get back to warming them up Friday afternoon? Its right on the border of where I think it'd be fine in the fridge but at the same time, I don't want to risk it but freezing will also add more work to the process of heating back up... please any comments or suggestions would be great!


----------



## sandyut (May 26, 2020)

for this Friday...stick in the refer.


----------



## smokinq13 (May 26, 2020)

I was leaning more that way. its funny when I'm BBQ'ing for others, I'm more caution when it comes to that type of stuff but yet if it was just for me to eat... I'd be chewing on those ribs for the next two weeks without hesitation.


----------



## Humo18 (May 26, 2020)

For me, I would vacum seal good and place in the fridge.  Should be safe and preserve the flavor.


----------



## pushok2018 (May 26, 2020)

Personally, I wouldn't freeze them if I was going to consume them this Friday... I would vack pack  or placed in large ziplock bag all meats....and in the fridge till Friday.


----------

